# Retained eye cap in BHP



## Jamie8488 (May 9, 2020)

I have a number of pythons and only one has had a problem with the latest shed that being my BHP it has retained a eye cap , ive tried the damp pillow case, holding her and trying to gently remove it with a ear bud and also putting her in a tub of warm water .. but with no success . I was told by the vet to leave it to the next shed but she can not see out her right side at all . Any suggestions


----------



## reptileandsodaz (May 13, 2020)

Jamie8488 said:


> I have a number of pythons and only one has had a problem with the latest shed that being my BHP it has retained a eye cap , ive tried the damp pillow case, holding her and trying to gently remove it with a ear bud and also putting her in a tub of warm water .. but with no success . I was told by the vet to leave it to the next shed but she can not see out her right side at all . Any suggestions


Maybe try a special reptile safe moisturizer or a spray they often help aid with shedding i know that reptile one has a product that would help you check out this https://www.kogan.com/au/buy/petzoo...MIueqdlraw6QIVBFVgCh0uVwFTEAQYAyABEgI15_D_BwE if you would like to ask me anything else feel welcomed also dont worry what your snake is going through wont last forever!
[doublepost=1589358850,1589358767][/doublepost]oh forgot to say these sprays and creams should be ok but if any reaction ocurs stop use right away


----------



## Jamie8488 (May 18, 2020)

Thanks for the info and link


----------

